# "not enough memory on your computer"



## grandpaw7 (Aug 19, 2000)

I copied a long article on my computer. I then tried to paste the article in a Works document. But I got a message that "Works cannot complete the task because there is not enough memory on your computer. Try closing some programs or restarting Windows".

With respect to closing programs, I presume that I need to do Ctrl-Alt-Del to find out what programs are open so that I can close them by clicking "End Task". Is that right?

And are all of the items that turn up in Ctr-Alt-Del programs? And can I "End Task" on all of them except System Tray and Explorer, and Yankee Clipper since that is where the article is saved?

Is there any way to find out where the memory is? That is, how much is being used by the various programs? 

What memory is the message referring to? Is it RAM and if I increase the amount of RAM will that help avoid this problem?

If not, what can I do to avoid the problem? 

If you're still reading this, your input on any and all would be appreciated.

grandpaw


----------



## brindle (Jun 14, 2002)

"Is there any way to find out where the memory is? That is, how much is being used by the various programs?"

 AIDA32  will tell you this.


----------



## grandpaw7 (Aug 19, 2000)

Thanks for the info, brindle. I've downloaded AIDA32. I was getting set to install it when I saw that message to close all other applications. I should know this, but I'm not sure how to respond to this. Am I supposed to use Ctrl-Alt-Del to see what applications I have open and then close all of them except Explorer, system tray, and one entitled only "setup" which I presume pertains to AIDA32? Or what? 

When I asked a similar question before, I was told by at least one reply that the poster always ignored that message and never had any problem. Should I just ignore it?

Thanks again, grandpaw7


----------



## brindle (Jun 14, 2002)

Well I close my browser, my documents and leave open my setup folder. Never have bothered with C+A+D and no problems.


----------



## grandpaw7 (Aug 19, 2000)

brindle, that's what I will do. thanks, grandpaw7


----------



## grandpaw7 (Aug 19, 2000)

Well, one of these days I'll be smarter. But now when I open the desktop icon for AIDA32 I get the AIDA32 window showing a bunch of files or folders. I don't know how to use them to get to that memory breaddown that you attached. grandpaw7


----------



## brindle (Jun 14, 2002)

click the + next to operating systems and then click on processes


----------



## raybro (Apr 27, 2003)

Hi grampaw7... You will like AIDA32. It will tell you more about your system then you even knew you wanted to know.

Regarding the notice to shut down all other applications during software installation... This is a windows advisory to prevent corrution of the software install by some action by an active program during that installation. There are many fields of thought as to the validity of this. Personally, what I have done is shut down programs that I know to have the potential of some sort of action during the install. For instance.. I disable my AV and firewall programs. I close a stickie note program that has an automatic save every 5 minutes. I close MailWasher which will check for new e-mails every 15 minutes. I used to shut down everything except systray and explorer using Ctrl+Alt+Del, but it got to be a pain in the butt as one must repeat the operation for each program.

If I'm installing a software that is complex and takes a significant amount of time (like my CAD program or Quicken), I use a program called EndItAll that I got from PCMag (before they started charging $ for their utilities) in which I have one profile for installing software. It's programed (by me) to shut down everything except systray and explorer in one operation.

I'm basically a lazy person (the real mother of invention) and feel that one reason I have a computer is to eliminate as many routine operations as possible using the capabilities of that computer. Anyone using the name grampaw (I'm also a grampaw) has to have been around long enough to have an appreciation for such things.


----------



## brindle (Jun 14, 2002)

I don't use any of those programs so it's not an issue for me...Good point though. I'm probably one of the few that still use a screensaver and that I shut down.


----------



## grandpaw7 (Aug 19, 2000)

Thanks, brindle, and you, too, raybro, for your input. The next beer's on me. grandpaw7


----------



## grandpaw7 (Aug 19, 2000)

I'm still hoping someone can help me know what I can do to avoid having this kind of problem because of insufficiient memory. More RAM, or what?


----------



## brindle (Jun 14, 2002)

What OS and how much ram do you have?

Have you read  this  article


----------



## grandpaw7 (Aug 19, 2000)

brindle, I have Windows 98 and 183 RAM. AIDA32 says, under Physical Memory, that 165 is being used. That surprised me because I have been told that I should have enough RAM with the 183. It says Virtual Memory is 2044 MB total, 65 MB used. MS System Information says: Available space on drive C: 4310 MB of 6169 MB (FAT 32). AIDA32 also suggests that I "install more system memory to improve applications performance". Does that mean more RAM? 

I just read the article, which says for me to install more RAM. 

Thanks, grandpaw7


----------



## brindle (Jun 14, 2002)

Off the top of my head I would say more ram is in order. Three sticks of 128 from a quality manufacture. Installed from the slot closest to the cpu working outward. There's alot of variables with ram depending on your specific MB that I'm not qualified to address. Others here certainly are a will be glad to share there knowledge.


----------



## raybro (Apr 27, 2003)

183 is probbaly borderline minimum for Win98. I have 384mb (128 x 3) and have run low only when running RAM intensive progs like photo editing or some 3D games. Generally, I have at least 100mb in reserve. I've seen a number of people on this forum indicate 384 to be adequate or even optimum for Win98 (either edition).


----------



## grandpaw7 (Aug 19, 2000)

My thanks to brindle and raybro. grandpaw7


----------

